# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin tài liệu biến tần BEST

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, tôi mua biến tần hiệu BEST 3KW nhưng không biết cách cài đặt chạy MACH 3 thế nào, bác nào có tài liệu biến tần BEST cho tôi xin được không? Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## Đỗ Bình Hải

Mình có dịch tiếng Anh chưa đầy đủ nhưng đủ dùng, bác cần thì minh gửi cho.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Mình có dịch tiếng Anh chưa đầy đủ nhưng đủ dùng, bác cần thì minh gửi cho.


Cảm ơn bác nhiều, bác có bản tiếng Anh thì cho tôi bản tiếng Anh nhé. Bác gửi vào địa chỉ damphuong@gmail.com được không bác ơi?

----------


## hardfarmer

> Cảm ơn bác nhiều, bác có bản tiếng Anh thì cho tôi bản tiếng Anh nhé. Bác gửi vào địa chỉ damphuong@gmail.com được không bác ơi?


Bạn nào cần tài liệu tiếng Anh thì download ở đây nhé.

http://www.best-cn.cn/sitefiles/serv...&contentID=141

----------

LTHT-cnc

----------

